# Ever use an 18" sealed and a 15" ported in the same room?



## tyler cookson (Oct 3, 2009)

Because I am. And it sounds amazing.

I had two subwoofers in two different locations, both DIY projects. One is a 10 cube tuned to 19hz monster that uses a resonant engineering RE HC 15, powered by a 1000w rms PE plate amp. The other is 5 cubes sealed with an 18" AA Havoc with an lt/1300. Never thought of mixing them due to different cone sizes, manufacturers, and enclosure type but I went ahead and tried it out. 

Though I haven't measured anything or done any other serious testing, it sounds like they've balanced the sound out and complement each other very well. Where my ported beast was lacking in the 50-80hz range, the sealed 18" picks up everything it missed. The sub-sonics are now ridiculous. 

Anyone else ever listen to, or try a set up similar to this?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have not tried mxing subwoofers but I would be interested to see your measurments in REW. :scratch:
As long as you like the sound, that is what is really important. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have never had the same setup, but I too am interested in your measurements. Make sure you do a single measurement on each one. Can't wait.
Matteo


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have mixed different sub woofers and have had some good results before but also had bad ones too...


----------

